# The Fallen



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2013)

The seaside town of Arromanches, France, looked quite different over the weekend. Nine thousand silhouettes were hand-drawn in the sand on the Normandy beach to commemorate the soldiers and civilians who died there during Operation Neptune on June 6, 1944. This stirring tribute, called "The Fallen," was conceived by British artists Jamie Wardley and Andy Moss, who enlisted the help of 200 volunteers to mark the International Day of Peace over the weekend. It took two years to prepare for the project, and the results, which were ultimately washed away by the tide, were heartbreaking. "All around us there are relics of the Second World War, but the one thing that is missing are the people that actually died," Wardley said. "We've very quietly made a big statement".

God bless these men and the French who have honored them.

Bodies drawn on Normandy beach to commemorate D-Day deaths on International Peace Day


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 24, 2013)

Every day.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank a world war two veteran. Every veteran, but them especially.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2013)

Talk about making the point in a _graphic_ fashion ..... the wide shot is sobering .... to say the least.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 25, 2013)

There's some "art" that, IMHO, isn't worthy of the title...then there's art that truly moves the soul in ways that nothing else can. This amazing work falls absolutely 100% into the latter category. The symbolism is shattering. An amazing tribute supremely implemented!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2013)

Think I will put this in my "Inspiration" thread. Wow...................


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2013)

That is super cool


----------



## mikewint (Sep 25, 2013)

The US part of Operation Neptune was, of course, Omaha and Utah. Omaha was the meat grinder, within 10 minutes of landing the leading companies were inert, every officer and sargent was KIA or WIA. Bradley came very close to abandoning the beach. The toll was 5,000 killed.
Utah was a near perfect success due to landing errors, the currents had pushed the landing craft far to the SE and the 101st paras had also landed in the wrong spot. The two wrongs added up to a right and the landings were almost unopposed while the 101st had seized all the beach exits. The toll was 197 killed.
Eleven other countries were involved roughly 156,000 men altogether with about 12,000 KIA. No honor is to great


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2013)

Very poignant; the art work and the sentiments expressed here. Never a bunch of nobler fellows...


----------



## parsifal (Sep 27, 2013)

we should never forget these and other sacrifices that have been made to preserve our way of life. ive said this before. We that suvive have a debt that we can never repay


----------

